# Circuito Lo-Hi pc viejas



## iamkbra (Jun 13, 2009)

chicos necesito su ayuda . resulta qe me dieron una pc vieja . 
en el desarme , resulta qe le saqe el circuito qe creo qe es de leds qe dice lo - hi o numeros
lo porobe con un transformador y me tiraba en numero 40 . 
que es ese numero ? para qe puedo usar ese circuito ? las luces podrian prender ritmicamente? 
gracias chicos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Podes sacar una foto? Es la pantallita esa que tienen algunas pc viejas, que mide el clock del procesador?


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 13, 2009)

aca te paso las fotos


----------



## luisur (Jun 14, 2009)

solo te muestra lo que vos queres, simplemente lo configuras de atras y te tira dos numeros, en teoria con la pc en turbo o velocidad normal, lo o hi.

Sirve solo para despiece de algun proyecto mejor, nada mas.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola.
Las PC antiguas tenían una pantalla o display que indicaba la velocidad del microprocesador.
Hay uno pines o terminales que al puentiarlos activan o desactivan un segmento (LED) del display y así formar los números. Debes probar para saber como activar (encender) un LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 15, 2009)

ya funcionan los leds pero .. el num 40 qe me tiro al enchufarlo al transformador qe es ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Los pines o terminales dentro del marco rojo son los que activan o desactivan el led que forman los números.
Estos terminales se puentean o se dejan libres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

